# 

## GosiaIAdam

Cześć!

Proszę o poradę... chcemy kupić młotowiertarkę. Planujemy przeznaczyć maks 300-350zł. Nasze założenia:
- ma służyć nam tylko na okres budowy, nie musi być koniecznie na zawsze
- cel: by samodzielnie położyć instalacje - tak więc być może troszkę wiercenia w betonie do kanalizacji, ale głównie robienie bruzd w porotonie plus przewierty między ścianami i w stropie, koronki na puszki
- raczej nie uniwersalna, bo do domowych zastosowań młotowiertarka i tak będzie za ciężka
- fajnie, jakby była funkcja udaru bez obrotów
- nie za mocna, co by mi bruzdy nie rozwalały całych pustaków  :smile: 
- regulowana prędkość obrotu, w zależności od stopnia naciśnięcia włącznika

Na razie w ręku miałem dwie: SKIL 1758 i Bosch PBH 200 RE.

Funkcjonalnie obie mi pasują, cenowo też. Skil jest mocniejszy, ale dużo cięższy - 3.3kg vs 2.2kg w boschu. I myślę, że robiąc elektrykę z rękoma u góry to bardzo szybko będzie mi doskwierać te 3.3kg. Tylko czy 550W boscha nie będzie za słabe?

Ewentualnie myślę też o najtańszej marketowej młotowiertarce za jakieś 150zł, o ile nie będzie za ciężka  :smile: 

Czy ktoś ma którąś z w/w młotowiertarek i może coś powiedzieć na ich temat?

----------


## edde

użytkowałem teściowego boscha pbh200re, dobry do amatorskich zastosowań, podatny na przegrzewanie się przy dłuższym np. kuciu, ale nie ma co sie dziwic to wszak zielony bosch jest, u szwagra kuliśmy nim półokragłe narożniki sufit/ściana, takie wiecie postkomunistyczne  :wink:  by zrobić na proste, na drugim pomieszczeniu skończył się włącznik (stopione styki w środku, koszt coś ok 50 zeta), sobie zaś kupiłem boscha tyle że niebieskiego, GBH 2-26 DRE, i to mógłbym polecić ale cena  niestety nie w tym pułapie, choć sprzęt wart swojej ceny, poza tymprzydaje sie oprócz kucia do masy innych rzeczy, od wiercenia w każdym materiale po mieszanie kleju, zarówno an budowie jak i przed nia, obok i po niej  :wink:  jeśli zdecydujesz sie na skila, zielonego boscha czy inny amatorski sprzęt w tej cenie pamiętaj że nie jest od przeznaczony do wysilonej ciągłej pracy i łatwo je zajeździć, trzeba robić nimi spokojnie, dając im odpocząć, da się nimi zrobić to co napisałeś tyle że dwa razy dłużej i mniej "przyjemniej" niż profesjonalnym dobrym sprzętem
za takie pieniądze mozesz kupić używkę z serii narzędzi profesjonalnych w niezłym stanie, tyle ze trzeba uważać na podróby (bosch i makita są często kopiowanie niestety)

----------


## lee28

> Cześć!
> 
> Proszę o poradę... chcemy kupić młotowiertarkę. Planujemy przeznaczyć maks 300-350zł. Nasze założenia:
> - ma służyć nam tylko na okres budowy, nie musi być koniecznie na zawsze
> - cel: by samodzielnie położyć instalacje - tak więc być może troszkę wiercenia w betonie do kanalizacji, ale głównie robienie bruzd w porotonie plus przewierty między ścianami i w stropie, koronki na puszki
> - raczej nie uniwersalna, bo do domowych zastosowań młotowiertarka i tak będzie za ciężka
> - fajnie, jakby była funkcja udaru bez obrotów
> - nie za mocna, co by mi bruzdy nie rozwalały całych pustaków 
> - regulowana prędkość obrotu, w zależności od stopnia naciśnięcia włącznika
> ...


IMO ta bosha 550W będzie za słaba, z udarem 1,5J nie poszalejesz, skil wydaje się mocniejszy, ja osobiście kupiłem BOSCH GBH 2-26 DRE i już mi drugi rok służy, nema problemów w beton wchodzi jak w masło.

Marketowe sobie podaruj od razu, ja przy instalacji elektrycznej załatwiłem 3 sztuki, dopiero BOSCH dokończył sprawę.

----------


## Sail

Zgodnie z prośbą napiszę   :Wink2:  
Mam boscha pbh 2000 RE - kupilem go przez allegro - jako nówke na gwarancji wraz z zestawem wierteł i dłut skilla. Kupiłem go jak postanowiłem sam położyć instalacje elektryczną. Na dziś instalacja jest prawie skończona - położyłem jakieś 2 km kabli i wywierciłem.. hmm duuużo puszek - dokładnie policzę jak będę kupował gniazdka i kontakty - na razie nie chcę sie stresować   :Lol:  Oczywiście otwory pod puszki "60" i "80". 
Nie robiłem bruzd - kable płaskie na takie plastikowe uchwyty - przy tej opcji polecam wiertło 7 mm.
Wiertarka dostała nieźle w kość i nieco szwankuje uchwyt - albo to wina płaskiego dłuta - nie jestem pewien, ale to jedyne narzędzie które aktualnie potrafi wylecieć z uchwytu   :Confused:  Dużo nim kułem i może prowadzenie samego duta jest uszkodzone  :Roll:   Dam do serwisu na przegląd jak mi nie będzie na dłużej potrzebna.
Ja jestem z tego sprzętu baaardzo zadowolony. Ściany mam z silikatu, stropy są monolityczne - wiertarka idzie jak w masło i nie bawiłem się w stopniowe zwiększanie średnicy wiertła jak to dawniej sie robiło - trzeba wiercić 18 to wio - idzie pięknie.
Co do koronek (otwornic) - na początku kupiłem jakąś drogą (ok. 140 zł) do wiercenia udarowego oczywiście na SDS+ i ..... nie weszła do uchwytu   :ohmy:   Na szczęście kupiłem w Castoramie - przyjęli zwrot, wypróbowaliśmy takie same na ich wiertarce boscha i tez nie pasowaly...... W efekcie kupiłem dwie tj. 60 i 80 wraz z mocowaniami (dostępne są osobno koronka, osobno mocowanie) za łącznie 80 zł i  do roboty. Nie rozpadły się pomimo wiercenia z udarem. Co ciekawe 80 idzie lepiej niż 60 mimo, że na oko zęby mają takie same   :Roll: 
Jak dla mnie stosunek jakości tej wiertarki do ceny jest naprawdę bardzo w porządku   :Wink2:  
PS. 
Przy pracy z rękami w górze z tą wiertarką też ręce bolą   :Lol:  
Przy wierceniu długich otworów - np. przez jakąś belkę warto co chwilę wysunąć wiertło aby odprowadzić pył - jak tego nie zrobiłem to mi zakleszczyło wiertło - na szczęście wiertarka ma sprzęgło, ale potem jest problem z wyjęciem wiertła ze ściany. Nie wiem dlaczego tak jest bo wiertło powinno odprowadzać pył, ale przy tych długich to nie do końca się sprawdza...

No i zdecydowanie polecam zatyczki do uszu - np. takie gumowe na sznureczku - wielokrotnego użytku - taki sprzęt jednak wyje, a w pustym domu to juz w ogóle...   :Wink2:

----------


## GosiaIAdam

> jeśli zdecydujesz sie na skila, zielonego boscha czy inny amatorski sprzęt w tej cenie pamiętaj że nie jest od przeznaczony do wysilonej ciągłej pracy i łatwo je zajeździć, trzeba robić nimi spokojnie, dając im odpocząć


Spokojnie - ja jestem informatyk, nie pracuję fizycznie na co dzień, więc takie instalacje będą dla mnie "przyjemnością", przy której prędzej ja się zmęczę, aniżeli sprzęt  :wink:

----------


## r-32

Ja kupiłem Skill 650 watów - myślałem że będzie za słaby.
A jestem mile zaskoczony  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Też jest opcja podkuwania (nie za mocna)
Przez żelbetowy strop z B-20 gr.13-14cm idzie jak burza!!(wiertłem 12-14 mm)
Z doświadczenia mogę doradzić, że ja bym zamiast zielonego Boscha wybrał Skilla.
Z zielonym boschem mam złe wspomn. niebieski owszem!! ani słowa!!  (np GWS 14-125 cie-taka kątówka) - (ale może miałem pecha!).
Reasumując  - kompromis= cena / jakość =wychodzi mi Skill  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## listek

Witam.
Czy ktoś z Was używa/ używał narzedzi tej marki (Eihnell)?
Zastanawaim sie nad tym młotkiem



Oprócz wiercenia/podkuwania/kucia chciałem ja wykorzystać do mieszania np, kleju, gipsy, itp.
Dzięki za odp.

----------


## zbigmor

> Cześć!
> 
> Proszę o poradę... chcemy kupić młotowiertarkę. Planujemy przeznaczyć maks 300-350zł. Nasze założenia:
> - ma służyć nam tylko na okres budowy, nie musi być koniecznie na zawsze
> - cel: by samodzielnie położyć instalacje - tak więc być może troszkę wiercenia w betonie do kanalizacji, ale głównie robienie bruzd w porotonie plus przewierty między ścianami i w stropie, koronki na puszki
> - raczej nie uniwersalna, bo do domowych zastosowań młotowiertarka i tak będzie za ciężka
> - fajnie, jakby była funkcja udaru bez obrotów
> - nie za mocna, co by mi bruzdy nie rozwalały całych pustaków 
> - regulowana prędkość obrotu, w zależności od stopnia naciśnięcia włącznika
> ...


Z tanich młotowiertarek używałem kilka lat jednej takiej i byłem zadowolony. W końcu się rozleciała.
Obecnie użytkuję skilla (takiego jak opisujesz) i jestem zadowolony. Raz ją wymieniałem na gwarancji, bo sprzęgło nawalało, ale wymienili na nową bez gadania. Mogę polecić.

----------


## [email protected]

Jestem na etapie wykonywania instalacji wszelakich i po wykończeniu swoich starych, tanich wiertarek postanowiłem kupić coś lepszego. Miałem do wyboru albo tańszego Skila (takiego jak wytypowany przez Ciebie) albo droższego niebieskiego Boscha lub też Makitę. bardzo podobała mi się Makita - była dużo lżejsza i miałą lepsze parametry ale i też zdecydowanie wyższą cenę. A że - podobnie jak Ty - instalację kłądę popołudniami jako oderwanie się od serwerów i innych komputerów   :wink:  - wybrałem tańszego i cięższego Skilla i...   na razie nie żałuję. Praca z tym sprzętem to przyjemność po wcześniejszym użytkowaniu taniego chłamu.

A przy okazji: ponieważ instalację prowadzę w bruzdach, po szybkim wykończeniu dwóch tanich kątówek (spalenie wirnika - przegrzanie) stanąłem przed koniecznością zakupu kolejnej. I tu dylemat: kupić kolejną za 60zł (może dwie?) i odczekiwać dłużej do ostygnięcia czy może zainwestować w lepszy sprzęt? W sklepie z firmowym okazało się że poniżej 400zł ciężko będzie mi coś kupić. W markecie znalazłem jednak dużo tańszego Skil-a 9245 AT. Zastanawiałem się ile może być wart:  czy nie jest za słaby do moich potrzeb i czy się nie przegrzewa. Kupiłem, wczoraj wypróbowałem i... dawno nie byłem tak zadowolony z nowego nabytku! A oto wrażenia z porównania z tanimi kątówkami:
- sprzęt lekki, można prowdzić jedną ręką - niemal dwoma palcami (po chwili pracy odkręciłem rączkę bo okazała się zbędna) podczas gdy poprzedni musiałem trzymać oburącz
- świetne chłodzenie; to jest chyba tajemnica lepszego sprzętu - nie przegrzewają się bo mają prawidłowo rozwiązane chłodzenie; dłuższa praca nie powodowała żadnego nagrzewania się sprzętu; pęd chłodzącego powietrza czuć na rękach - wczoraj paluchy mi marzły   :wink: ; przy okazji pył odwiewany jest dalej i nie trzeba pracować w masce
- moc 750W a tnie porotherm lepiej niż 1000W taniocha
- kapitalna ergonomia zarówno przy prowadzeniu jedną jak i dwoma rękami
- mocowanie tarczy zapewnia jej zużycie do końca - tarcza 125mm tnie głębiej niż ta sama tarcza na poprzedniej kątówce (brak garba na końcu)
- blokada włącznika (nie trzeba ciągle trzymać) ale jednocześnie bardzo łatwe wyłączanie
- jedyna wada - całkowicie plastikowa obudowa przez co ściera się czoło obudowy

Reasumując: *NIGDY WIĘCEJ CHŁAMU*. Może i tani ale mój system nerwowy jest bezcenny  :big grin:  i nie mogę się denerwować na słaby i kiepski sprzęt.

----------


## GosiaIAdam

[email protected], a ile dałeś za tą kątówkę i w jakim markecie? Bo do bruzd to też będę musiał to kupić, nie tylko młotowiertarkę...  :smile:  Wcześniej zupełnie o tym zapomniałem - no i faktycznie, młotowiertarka do bruzd to chyba niezbyt się będzie nadawać. Tak mi się zdaje...

Dokładnie czytam wszystkie opinie i naprawdę mam dylemat. Raczej nie chcę kupować nic z narzędzi profesjonalnych. Zarówno jedna jak i druga młotowiertarka są tu chwalone, więc wybór nie będzie łatwy  :smile:

----------


## anetabo

> Miałem do wyboru albo tańszego Skila (takiego jak wytypowany przez Ciebie) albo droższego niebieskiego Boscha lub też Makitę. bardzo podobała mi się Makita - była dużo lżejsza i miałą lepsze parametry ale i też zdecydowanie wyższą cenę. A że - podobnie jak Ty - instalację kłądę popołudniami jako oderwanie się od serwerów i innych komputerów   - wybrałem tańszego i cięższego Skilla i...   na razie nie żałuję. Praca z tym sprzętem to przyjemność po wcześniejszym użytkowaniu taniego chłamu.


U nas podobnie - ale wcześniej używane były einhelle (pomarańczowe), skill - teraz mamy komplet Makity - młoto-wkrętarka (z udarem), młot (samo kucie plus udar SDSplus), lisi ogon (wszystko na baterie 18V 3.0Ah - ładowanie jednej 25min). 
To samo powiemy - nigdy więcej taniego chłamu. Cenowo to jakieś 5 razy droższe w Polsce ale ze stanów wyszło 3 razy taniej.

Później można to dobrze sprzedać podobnie niebieski sprzęt bosch. A nie wierzę, żeby ktoś chciał kupić używany sprzęt Skill.

Komfort jest bez porównania, leciutkie, mocy aż nadto- wszystko zawsze działa i nawet nie jęknie. Szczotki wymienia się jak baterie. Choć jeszcze nie było takiej potrzeby.

Do mieszania zapraw używamy wiertarki Maxwerxx z Makro za 30zł...

Więc albo totalny chłam z marketu żeby można było wymienić w każdej chwili, albo porządny sprzęt na wieki który później dobrze się sprzeda ewentualnie. 
Plastik zawsze się rozsypie w najmniej oczekiwanym momencie - a propos skill.

----------


## GosiaIAdam

Hej!



> U nas podobnie - ale wcześniej używane były einhelle (pomarańczowe), skill - teraz mamy komplet Makity - młoto-wkrętarka (z udarem), młot (samo kucie plus udar SDSplus), lisi ogon (wszystko na baterie 18V 3.0Ah - ładowanie jednej 25min). 
> To samo powiemy - nigdy więcej taniego chłamu. Cenowo to jakieś 5 razy droższe w Polsce ale ze stanów wyszło 3 razy taniej.


Możesz zdradzić gdzie kupowaliście ten sprzęt w stanach? Mam możliwość sprowadzenia, może warto iść w tę stronę. 
A jak sprawuje się sprzęt na baterie? Jakoś nie jestem do tego przekonany, myśląc że albo musi być słaby, albo szybko się rozładowywać. W końcu trochę prądu taki sprzęt ciągnie, nie?

----------


## MARTiiii

Do powolnych prac SKill wystarczy (kątówka), wkrętatke mam einhella i też dobra . 

Jak nie masz porządnej wiertartki na stanie to kup sobie lepszą młotowiertarkę zawsze potem w domu się przyda a sprzęt na lata. Tylko bez przesady z cenami  :wink:

----------


## anetabo

> Hej!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetabo
> 
> U nas podobnie - ale wcześniej używane były einhelle (pomarańczowe), skill - teraz mamy komplet Makity - młoto-wkrętarka (z udarem), młot (samo kucie plus udar SDSplus), lisi ogon (wszystko na baterie 18V 3.0Ah - ładowanie jednej 25min). 
> ...


eBay - BHP451,  BHR240, BJR181.
Sprzęt sprawuje sie rewelacyjnie - najdroższe z tego są baterie i ładowarka. Ale: ładowarka jest w pełni elektroniczna z chłodzeniem, baterie 3.0Ah ładują sie dokładnie 25min. Ciągnie ok. 250W - także, 300W przetwornica 110V/220V daje spokojnie rade. W tym czasie praktycznie nie da się zużyć całej baterii na czymkolwiek by się nie pracowało (no oczywiście młot da rade zjeść to w pare minut - ale pracuje równie ciężko jak mocny sprzęt sieciowy). Wystarczy porównać parametry. Ta ładowarka naprawdę pozwala zapomnieć o bateriach.
Co do wydajności to jest to sprzęt naprawde mocny - bez porównania do zabawek skill czy einhell sieciowych - średniej mocy.
Pomimo, że mamy prąd w domu to i tak mąż ciągle pracuje na sprzęcie na baterie. Ja piszę o pracach wykonywanych przez takich zapaleńców jak tu dyskutujący w większości - profesjonalista wybierze dobry jakościowo sprzęt sieciowy. 
Ale dla działającego samodzielnie osobnika ten sprzęt i tak jest na wyrost.

----------


## dzabij

*anetabo* - jak to ściągaliście z USA ? Ktoś to przywiózł osobiście, czy "kurierem" przyjechało ? Jak z płatnością  - przelew jakiś, czy usługa typu "money transfer" ?

----------


## lobo0

Ja również posiadam i polecam BOSCH GBH 2-26 DRE Professional
Super sprzęt, oprócz wiercenia było podkuwanie, przekuwanie, mocowanie płyt gipsowych. Szybko i sprawnie. 
Również jestem z branży IT i "bawię się" popołudniami. Link

----------


## GosiaIAdam

Super,  BOSCH GBH 2-26 DRE napewno jest bardzo dobry, ale i kosztuje ponad 500zł. A jak wspomniałem, to trochę za dużo jak na sprzęt, którego na 99% nie będę używał w ogóle po budowie.

Tak więc nadal kandydatami pozostają SKIL 1758 i Bosch PBH 200 RE  :smile:

----------


## edde

zawsze po budowie można taki sprzęt puścić w allegro i na pewno weźmiesz za niego dobre pieniądze jeszcze ( o ile nie będziesz sie budować długimi latami  :wink:  )

co do kątówki to ja kupiłem sobie skila ale 2000w (za 90zł) a nie małą, dla wygody i ergonomii wstawiłem "łagodny rozruch" za kilkanaście zl (super sprawa, delikatnie się wlącza, nnie wyrywa sprzetu z ręki, ogranicza przeciążenia przy rozruchu), jak narazie dostała trochę przy cięciu prętów zbrojeniowych oraz bruzd w betonie, jest ok, nie wyobrażam sobie żebym miał sie bawić z tym małymi kątówkami 500-800 W...

----------


## anetabo

> *anetabo* - jak to ściągaliście z USA ? Ktoś to przywiózł osobiście, czy "kurierem" przyjechało ? Jak z płatnością  - przelew jakiś, czy usługa typu "money transfer" ?


Kupione, zapłacone i odebrane w USA.

----------


## frykow

> Spokojnie - ja jestem informatyk, nie pracuję fizycznie na co dzień, więc takie instalacje będą dla mnie "przyjemnością", przy której prędzej ja się zmęczę, aniżeli sprzęt


Haha, ja jestem programistą i nie dalej jak miesiąc temu kupiłem dokładnie tego Skilla 1758 na allegro. Powiem krótko - daje radę i przynajmniej dla mnie nie jest zbyt ciężka.

----------


## edde

no i okazuje sie ze na forum sami informatycy  :smile:  
może by tak założyć grupę Informatyków Budujących  :smile:  
też bym się wpisał, co prawda w branżę aktualnie porzuciłem na rzecz prywatnego biznesiku w zupelnie innej branży, ale "dypłom" w szufladzie jest  :wink:

----------


## neco

ja użytkowałem na budowie młoto-wiertarkę  EUROTECK ( kucie, wiercenie, mieszanie klejów i gipsów)byłem z niej bardzo zadowoly lepsza moim zdaniem od BOSHa  koszt koło 200/250zł

----------


## marys888

ja osobiście mam Skil'a z tej serii i okazał się on chyba najbardziej przydatnym urządzeniem na budowie. Nigdy jeszcze mnie nie zawiódł, a przekuwałem nim solidne ściany i strop betonowy.

----------


## Trzci_kris

Używałem wpominanego powyżej Einhella. Do skuwania idealny - mocny i trwały. Jak zaczałem zmieniać szczotki na podróby to sam do dobiłem. Ale służył bardzo długo i intensywnie (trzeba pamiętać aby nie kłaść go na ziemie gdy jeszcze chodzi bo mocno potem sypie piachem po oczach). Do prac przy np. stelażach do KG mocny ale troszke za ciężki. Za te pieniądze polecam z pełną świadomością.

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected], a ile dałeś za tą kątówkę i w jakim markecie?


OBI - 239zł
Wiem,wiem - przepłaciłem bo w sieci można kupić taniej ale ze względu na terminy u tynkarza muszę się spieszyć i nie mogę sobie pozwolić na 2-3 dni zwłoki.




> no i faktycznie, młotowiertarka do bruzd to chyba niezbyt się będzie nadawać. Tak mi się zdaje...?


Do porothermu nie polecam - potłuczesz zamiast przeciąć.




> Zarówno jedna jak i druga młotowiertarka są tu chwalone, więc wybór nie będzie łatwy


Zerknij na moc, siłę uderzenia, kolor (ten BOSCH to nie niebieski tylko zielony)...  Ale mnie nie słuchaj bo może ja już nie jestem obiektywny    :Lol:

----------


## GosiaIAdam

No to wybór padł na Boscha, dziś zamówiłem  :smile:  Zdecydowałem się dlatego, że zdecydowanie lepiej leży mi w ręku. Obydwa są na gwarancji, więc jakby co to dam do serwisu. A po 2 latach może ten bosch jednak posłuży jako wiertarka w domu, bo spokojnie jedną ręką da się nim robić.

----------


## emild

mam takie ogólne pytanie - czy poza młotowiertarką czymś innym można wykonać bruzdy na kable w ścianie w tynku gipsowym? Wyjdzie tego moze z 10m.b, nie chciałbym kupować tak specjalistycznego sprzętu.

----------


## lobo0

kątówką z tarczą diamentową + delikatnie podkucie - idzie szybko

----------


## bronson

> Super,  BOSCH GBH 2-26 DRE napewno jest bardzo dobry, ale i kosztuje ponad 500zł. A jak wspomniałem, to trochę za dużo jak na sprzęt, którego na 99% nie będę używał w ogóle po budowie.
> 
> Tak więc nadal kandydatami pozostają SKIL 1758 i Bosch PBH 200 RE


jednak pomimo swojej ceny w zestawie BOSCH GBH 2-26 DRE masz dwa szybkowymienne uchwyty SDS i zwykły, to seria profesional, 3 lata gwarancji, satysfakcji zapewne więcej. Dobry młotek w przystępnej cenie z dobrymi parametrami. Kupiłem na allegro jak mi dewalta skubneli z budowy, rewelacyjny sprzęt...

----------


## u2collector

z "troszkę" droższych polecam HITACHI DH 24 PC3 - można na Allegro znależć za 500 zł. Sam kupiłem taki sprzęt 2 lata temu i sprawuje się do dzisiaj fantastycznie. A trochę u mnie poszalała... Wykuwanie otworów drzwiowych, bruzdy pod instalacje co/wod-kan, cała instalacja elektryczna itp. Naprawdę warta swojej ceny, poręczna, dość lekka i do tego mocna jak na swoje gabaryty.

----------


## sys

bez urazy  :Wink2:   ale za 300-350zł to można sobie kupić dobry młotek i przecinak, a nie "młotowiartarkę"... no chyba ,że ten sprzęt kupiony "na czas budowy" większość czasu przeleży w szafie.  :big grin:  

bronson...ja swoje dewalty zawsze pilnuje  :wink:

----------


## frykow

> bez urazy   ale za 300-350zł to można sobie kupić dobry młotek i przecinak, a nie "młotowiartarkę"... no chyba ,że ten sprzęt kupiony "na czas budowy" większość czasu przeleży w szafie.


Przesadzasz i to znacznie, albo nie zastanowiłeś się zanim to napisałeś  :big tongue:

----------


## frykow

> mam takie ogólne pytanie - czy poza młotowiertarką czymś innym można wykonać bruzdy na kable w ścianie w tynku gipsowym? Wyjdzie tego moze z 10m.b, nie chciałbym kupować tak specjalistycznego sprzętu.


Ja podobnie jak lobo0 robię szlifierką kątowa - w betonie komórkowym i silikatach - zupełnie obywam się bez kucia. Robi się szybko i równo. W tynku będziesz miał jeszcze łatwiej.

----------


## DOMINIK97

Ja polecam dewelt firma super tylko nie wiem czy za 300-400 ją kupisz

----------


## u2collector

De Walt? 400 zł to ewentualna rata :wink:

----------


## edde

> Napisał GosiaIAdam
> 
> Super,  BOSCH GBH 2-26 DRE napewno jest bardzo dobry, ale i kosztuje ponad 500zł. A jak wspomniałem, to trochę za dużo jak na sprzęt, którego na 99% nie będę używał w ogóle po budowie.
> 
> Tak więc nadal kandydatami pozostają SKIL 1758 i Bosch PBH 200 RE 
> 
> 
> jednak pomimo swojej ceny w zestawie BOSCH GBH 2-26 DRE masz dwa szybkowymienne uchwyty SDS i zwykły, to seria profesional, 3 lata gwarancji, satysfakcji zapewne więcej. Dobry młotek w przystępnej cenie z dobrymi parametrami. Kupiłem na allegro jak mi dewalta skubneli z budowy, rewelacyjny sprzęt...


DRE nie ma wymiennych uchwytów, ma stały sds+, do którego mozna włożyć zwykły uchwyt zakończony trzpieniem sds+, wymienne dwa uchwyty w zestawie ma bodajże DFR, troszkę droższy

----------


## bronson

> Napisał bronson
> 
> jednak pomimo swojej ceny w zestawie BOSCH GBH 2-26 DRE masz dwa szybkowymienne uchwyty SDS i zwykły, to seria profesional, 3 lata gwarancji, satysfakcji zapewne więcej. Dobry młotek w przystępnej cenie z dobrymi parametrami. Kupiłem na allegro jak mi dewalta skubneli z budowy, rewelacyjny sprzęt...
> 
> 
> DRE nie ma wymiennych uchwytów, ma stały sds+, do którego mozna włożyć zwykły uchwyt zakończony trzpieniem sds+, wymienne dwa uchwyty w zestawie ma bodajże DFR, troszkę droższy


zgadza się, machnęły mi się oznaczenia... ja kupiłem wersję DFR ~700zł na allegro z f-rą i gwarancją

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Też zastanawiam się co kupić
Czy kupić deWelt za 450 http://www.allegro.pl/item372779702_..._fv_radio.html
jest też to samo tylko z końcówką z angli za 380

Czy coś innego.
Einhel pewnie z 200 tańszy ale nie wiem czy warto.
Może coś innego?

----------


## Aluland

HILTI i wszystko jasne. :wink:

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

A gdzie mogę znaleźć nową hilti za porównywalną kasę?
Chcę się zmieścić w 450 zł a niestety hiltui zaczynają się pewnie od tysiaka w górę

----------


## Aluland

niestety tak tylko omijaj tzw super oferty pod centrami handlo, podróbki

----------


## PeZet

Za młotowiertarkę zapłaciłem 170 pln w supermarkecie i jest rewelacja. Nieprawdą jest, że trzeba kupić wypasiony sprzęt żeby chodził długo, tylko trzeba sprzętu używać z głową, czyli - tłumaczę - trzeba myśleć w robocie a nie zapi...alać bez namysłu.   :big grin:

----------


## bladyy78

Ja za swoja Kinzo kupiona w markecie 3 lata temu dałem chyba tez ok 170zł kułem, wierciłem, robiłem bruzdy, ostatnio używam do mieszania zaprawy i dalej jest git więc nie ma sensu przepłacać. Jak padnie to nie będę płakał. Wcześniej używałem makite i jak padła naprawa była droższa niż ta która kupiłem a ta niczym nie odbiega od makity a skoro nie ma różnicy to po co przepłacać.

----------


## anetabo

> Ja za swoja Kinzo kupiona w markecie 3 lata temu dałem chyba tez ok 170zł kułem, wierciłem, robiłem bruzdy, ostatnio używam do mieszania zaprawy i dalej jest git więc nie ma sensu przepłacać. Jak padnie to nie będę płakał. Wcześniej używałem makite i jak padła naprawa była droższa niż ta która kupiłem a ta niczym nie odbiega od makity a skoro nie ma różnicy to po co przepłacać.


Może masz na myśli maktec by makita z allegro? 
I faktycznie do kilku dziur w ogóle nie ma czego porównywać, ale po kilku dniach intensywnego użytkowania sprzętu klasy Kinzo każdego coś trafi kiedy głupi przełącznik się ułamie. Jedyną wadą sprzętu profesjonalnego są ich ceny - reszta same zalety. Sposób obsługi wierteł/dłut, osłony przed pyłem, moc silnika (co z tego że jest napisane 2000W, jeśli 900W sprzęt profesjonalny jest tak samo silny i to przy ciągłej pracy - to jest inna bajka. Odkąd mamy sprzęt makity zapomnieliśmy o nim wogóle, po prostu zawsze działa, niezależnie od tego co się robi. Do mieszania zapraw i kleju kupilismy za 30zł wiertarke udarową w markecie.

----------


## Aluland

wszystko zalezy od celu przeznaczenia jak amatorsko to OK .

----------


## Aluland

Na temat Makita, miałem okazję popracować sprzetem tym tzw nowej serii akumulatorowy młot, pilarka itd...byłem miło zaskoczony

----------


## Aluland

> Napisał bladyy78
> 
> Ja za swoja Kinzo kupiona w markecie 3 lata temu dałem chyba tez ok 170zł kułem, wierciłem, robiłem bruzdy, ostatnio używam do mieszania zaprawy i dalej jest git więc nie ma sensu przepłacać. Jak padnie to nie będę płakał. Wcześniej używałem makite i jak padła naprawa była droższa niż ta która kupiłem a ta niczym nie odbiega od makity a skoro nie ma różnicy to po co przepłacać.
> 
> 
> Może masz na myśli maktec by makita z allegro? 
> I faktycznie do kilku dziur w ogóle nie ma czego porównywać, ale po kilku dniach intensywnego użytkowania sprzętu klasy Kinzo każdego coś trafi kiedy głupi przełącznik się ułamie. Jedyną wadą sprzętu profesjonalnego są ich ceny - reszta same zalety. Sposób obsługi wierteł/dłut, osłony przed pyłem, moc silnika (co z tego że jest napisane 2000W, jeśli 900W sprzęt profesjonalny jest tak samo silny i to przy ciągłej pracy - to jest inna bajka. Odkąd mamy sprzęt makity zapomnieliśmy o nim wogóle, po prostu zawsze działa, niezależnie od tego co się robi. Do mieszania zapraw i kleju kupilismy za 30zł wiertarke udarową w markecie.


popatrzmy jakim sprżetem pracują instalatorzy.....odpowiedz już mamy.
tylko dodam szanujący sie i duże brygady.  :big grin:

----------


## PeZet

99,9% zabierających głos na forum to amatorzy, więc jest OCZYWISTE, że mówimy o domowym wykorzystaniu sprzętu, Aluland, a nie profesjonalnym. Nie myl pojęć.   :big grin:

----------


## PeZet

Po zo zatem amatorom profesjonalny sprzęt skoro ten niemarkowy za 170 pln wystarczy nam na kilka lat? Chyba jedynie po to, żeby zaszpanować. Pytanie, przed kim? Przed panem fachowcem, który przyjedzie ze swoim sprzętem - markowym, niezawodnym?  :big grin:

----------


## Malobert

a do skuwania wystającegio "gzymsu" z cegieł podmurówkowych nada się taki młotek pneumatyczny ? 

tylko zeby całe cegły od tego nie popękały...

----------


## rpilski

> HITACHI DH 24 PC3


Stary temat, ale ktoś może się naciąć tak jak prawie ja się naciąłem. W serwisie Hitachi potwierdzają opinię znalezioną na innym forum, że ten model jest awaryjny.

----------


## ironhead

Witam

ja rozważam zakup między:
DEWALT D25113K (cena: 599 PLN)
BOSCH GBH 2-26DFR (cena: 655 PLN)

Którą byście wybrali? Możliwości zapewne są podobne, ale pewnie trzeba brać pod uwagę gwarancję i jakość serwisów. Co w tej sprawie możecie doradzić?

----------


## retrofood

Mam Einhall z Tesco 850W za 179 PLN. Przepracował już niejedną budowę i walczy dalej. Staż - 2 lata przy profesjonalnych robotach (czego robić nie wolno) elektryka.
Innego nie kupię, bo tego nikt na budowie nie podpieprzy.

----------


## w0jta5

Witam.
Do tego czasu tłukłem 2-24 dsr przez 6 lat
jednak już nie daje rady

Szukam dobrego sprzętu do codziennego używania ogólnobudowlanego (hydraulik).
Nie chcę wydać więcej jak 1000zł

Szukam sprzętu nowego, sprawdzonego, na SDS plus.

Co możecie polecić?

Pozdr.
Wojtek.

----------


## Mały

http://allegro.pl/mlotowiertarka-mak...220663392.html
 Pracuje ze mna jakieś 4 lata. nie do zajechania, a wiele przeszła.
 Uważaj na shit bez zabezpieczenia wiercenia.Zabezpieczenie w razie zakleszczenia nie połamie palców.

----------


## bladyy78

Wątek umarł ale chcę napisać że w końcu po 5,5 latach ciężkiej pracy padała mi w końcu młotowiertarka Kinzo najprawdopodobniej szczotki się skończyły, lub jest coś z wirnikiem.  Wiec wydane 170zl na 5 lat to chyba nie jest wieki wydatek. Dziś jadę kupić ponownie jakąś tanią młotowiertarke  bo mam do wkucia rurki do wody, mam nadzieje że będzie się równie dobrze sprawowała co ta stara.

----------


## Corner

Odkopie lekko temat  :wink: 

Mam problem, muszę wywiercić ok 6-8 otworów w betonie/żelbetonie, a oprócz tego trzeba wywiercić sporo małych otworów w parkiecie (fi 2mm) i nie wiem co wybrać: z jednej strony młotowiertarka lepiej sprawdzi się do betonu, a wiertarka do lżejszych materiałów ?

Wiem że można kupić adapter do młotowiertarki na zwykłe wiertła, ale są podobno jakieś luzy (mocowanie sds+), jednak niema jakiś konkretów - jak to będzie wyglądać przy wierceniu małych otworów w drewnie (jak z precyzją) ??

Młotowiertarki widziałem tanie marki Skil, wiertarki to np. Black&Decker, Einhell (seria Red), zielony Bosch (trzymałem w ręcach, wygląda jak mała zabaweczka - aż strach co będzie przy żelbetonie) 
Tak czy siak muszę coś kupić, no bo ile można pożyczać od znajomych  :wink: 

Cena sprzętu do 200 zł

pozdrawiam

----------


## bladyy78

jedz do marketu kup jakaś najtańszą młotowiertarkę ja ostatnio jak mi stara padła kupiłem za 130złw Auchan, do tego kup sobie jakąś najtańszą wiertarkę za 40zł w leroyu sa takie po 39zł chyba firmy Evolution juz dobrze nie pamiętam, jak ci ona padnie to zwracają ci od razu gotówkę   i w 200zł się zmieścisz. Bo z adapterem ciężko się wierci małymi wiertłami.

----------


## Corner

To może coś porządniejszego, jakąś wiertarkę "markową" np: http://allegro.pl/wiertarka-udarowa-...673160239.html, chyba poradzi sobie z żelbetonem?  Sprzętu użyję raz i później będzie leżał - od czasu do czasu jak potrzeba to coś skrobnę, ile można od wujka pożyczać.

Ewentualnie mogę kupić młotowiertarę Skil'a: http://allegro.pl/mlot-550w-1735-skil-i1656088839.html + tego Evolution w leroyu za 39 zł do wiercenia w parkiecie (jak będzie) ?

----------


## SAVAGE7

ja bym się jeszcze zastanowił nad tym "SZYBKO MOCUJĄCYM UCHWYTEM WIERTARSKIM", lepszy jest standardowy na kluczyk no ale jak to ma służyć od święta to wszystko jedno. 
wracając do tematu długo szukałem i analizowałem opinie i wybrałem ten sprzęt. jest niezawodny i ma bardzo dobre uderzenie
http://www.narzedzia.pl/M%C5%82otowi...ztuk,6515.html

----------


## 3PiotrD

Witam, czy ktoś używał może młotowiertaki pneumatycznej Parkside z Lidla i mógłby coś o niej powiedzieć? jest mi potrzebna tak hobbystycznie przydomowo :smile:  cena jest kusząca i słyszałem że ta firma ma dobry sprzęt (jak na dyskont spożywczy oczywiście )ale wolę wiedzieć co kupuję!  będę wdzięczny za jakieś sugestie :smile:

----------


## luky007

witam,
również potrzebuje rady i ogrzeje wątek. Jestem na etapie układania instalacji alarm/sat/internet i wykończyłem swoją marketówke  :smile: . Ściany z porothermu, wiadomo podciągi wieńce, raczej mało kłucia więcej wiercenia. Stoje przed wyborem urządzenia które przyda się również czas dalszej budowy (kołkowanie styropianu, otwory w łazienkach, pod żyrandole itp). Wszystko co bede umiał zrobić  :wink: .
Szukam urządzenia które wytrzyma chociaż ten okres dalszej budowy ale nie droższego jak 300 PLN. Rozważam:
BOSCH PBH 2000 SRE http://allegro.pl/bosch-pbh-2000-sre...095538415.html
BOSCH 1600RE (niebieski) http://allegro.pl/bosch-wiertarka-ud...055845558.html
Black&Decker KD975K http://allegro.pl/blackdecker-kd975k...095973341.html

nie wiem co kupić. Najpewniejszy jest chyba niebieski bosch ale boje sie że to bedzie się nim ciężko robiło  :sad:

----------


## qubic

kupiłem w Casto mcallistera za chyba 230zl (walizka z wiertlami ) i bardzo ładnie działa

----------


## luky007

na marketówke się napewno nie zdyceduje - brak mi nerwów jak sie coś popsuje w środku roboty (dla mnie zmarnowany dzień urlopu ma znaczenie). Właśnie zobaczyłem w gazetce że w Makro jest ten bosch BOSCH PBH 2000 - z końcówką "RE" w okolicach 340pln. Różnica miedzy RE a SRE jest chyba tylko w tym dodatku że można zakładac zwykłe wiertła, tak wygooglałem.

----------


## rustin

Odświeżę  temat. Lepiej kupić z udarem mechanicznym czy pneumatycznym? zauważyłem , że takie wiertarki są dość ciężki ok 5kg

----------


## Redakcja

Poprosiliśmy zawodowców, na co dzień pracujących z elektronarzędziami,  by wyrazili swoją opinię. W tym filmie: Młotowiertarka GBH 2-28 DFV  Bosch Professional

 

Filmy o innych młotowiertarkach - KLIKNIJ:
*
Film: GBH 2-24 DRE Bosch Professional* -  młotowiertarka udarowa
*Film: Bosch GBH 18 V-EC Professional*  - młotowiertarka akumulatorowa


Zobacz inne filmy murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora

----------


## coachu13

Co kupić za ok 600 pln lub więcej ?

----------


## ag2a

Ja kupiłem Yato za 500 z groszami i jestem zadowolony. YT-82127

----------


## coachu13

To typowa mlotowiertarka. A coś z dobrym udarem ale jednak z kształtem wiertarki ?

----------


## Narzędzia Bosch

W tym przypadku wspomniana młotowiertarka Bosch linii zielonej może okazać się niewystarczająca. Do bardziej obszernych prac budowlanych polecamy raczej narzędzia linii niebieskiej. Młot udarowo-obrotowy Bosch GBH 2-24 DRE  to kompaktowe narzędzie, które dobrze sprawdzi się przy podstawowych pracach, a do 30.04 dostępna jest w ofercie specjalnej z zestawem wierteł i osłoną przeciwpyłową. Nie posiada ona jednak funkcji kucia, Tę posiada natomiast GBH 2-20 D, która lepiej sprawdzi się przy wymienionych pracach.

----------


## Gimba

Witam. Z okazji 12 rocznicy 18stych urodzin mam wybrać sobie prezent i padło na wiertarę. Przy budżecie +-500+ znalazłem takie wynalazki:https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...=hitachi+drill
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01...s=makita+drill
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...ds=bosch+drill
Ogólnie zamysł jest taki że ma posłużyć do budowy domu swoimi rencami w przyszłości. Ma byc wszechstronna i żeby działała (dzieciom w spadku zostawię ) . Mieszanie klejów i zapraw, wiercenie dziur w każdym materiale itp. Jest jakaś znacząca różnica między nimi czy brać tą która bardziej mi się podoba?

----------


## przemo1

> Witam. Z okazji 12 rocznicy 18stych urodzin mam wybrać sobie prezent i padło na wiertarę. Przy budżecie +-500+ znalazłem takie wynalazki:https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...=hitachi+drill
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01...s=makita+drill
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...ds=bosch+drill
> Ogólnie zamysł jest taki że ma posłużyć do budowy domu swoimi rencami w przyszłości. Ma byc wszechstronna i żeby działała (dzieciom w spadku zostawię ������) . Mieszanie klejów i zapraw, wiercenie dziur w każdym materiale itp. Jest jakaś znacząca różnica między nimi czy brać tą która bardziej mi się podoba?


Wybieraj pomiędzy Makita i Bosh. Hitachi to niższa półka jakościowo i pewnie krócej wytrzyma. 
Do mieszania klejów i zapraw lepiej kup sobie najtańsze elektryczne mieszadło - szkoda obciążać silnik wiertarki pracą z dużym obciążeniem na wolnych obrotach.

----------


## doktor kidler

Witam
Podepnę się pod temat bo też musiałbym kupić jakiś sprzęt. Do tej pory używałem starej wiertarki Bosh chyba miała z 450-500w z mechanicznym udarem ale zawsze była za słaba i wierciłem nią w cegle dopiero jak już naprawdę musiałem. Ostatnio mamusia zmusiła mnie do powieszenia u niej w mieszkaniu z płyty telewizora i niestety sprzęt zakończył swój żywot. Muszę więc kupić młotowiertarkę bo wtedy szybciej zdecyduję się coś w domu zrobić mając właściwy sprzęt. Jako bzyczka do wszystkiego kupię sobie wiertarkę w Lidlu jak się pojawi. Trochę poczytałem i zastanawiam się nad kilkoma modelami ale chyba jak wszyscy nie chciałbym wydać zbyt dużo. Moje propozycje to:
http://sklep.magmir.pl/celma-mlotowi...rwg-26geo.html
http://narzedzia-centrum.pl/pl/p/Mlo...APHITE-PRO/597
http://narzedzia-centrum.pl/pl/p/Mlo...APHITE-PRO/598
https://www.leroymerlin.pl/elektrona...0748,l166.html
https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/na...600-600-w.html
https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/na...lus-750-w.html

Nie wiem czy ten słabszy Graphite nie będzie za słaby i fajna jest w obu gwarancja na 5 lat. Dodam, że mieszkam w domku z cegły i czasami coś wywiercę u rodzinki w bloku. Nie wykonuję na chwilę obecną wielkich remontów i myślę że sprzęt nie będzie służył do bardzo intensywnych prac. Oczywiście jeżeli mielibyście jakieś inne propozycje do max 450zł (chętnie mniej) to bardzo proszę. Oczywiście myślałem też nad

----------


## bladyy78

Jeżeli wiercisz kilka otworów na rok to nawet najtańsze urządzenie ci wytrzyma kilka lat.   Większość tanich to ta sama jakość różnica w  opakowaniu, idź do jakiegoś marketu i tam kup nie będziesz miał w razie czego problemu z gwarancją. Już przegrabiłem chyba  większość tanich młotowiertarek które przynoszą mi znajomi jak im padną i z kilku później składam jedną.

----------


## doktor kidler

Domyślam się że każdą da radę a ponadto wszystkie wymienione są dostępne w marketach kwestia wklejonych linków i ewentualnej drobnej różnicy w cenie. Chodzi o różnice w parametrach czy dla takich prac okazjonalnych są istotne i czy np. najsłabszy Graphite wystarczy czy jednak coś mocniejszego. Nie będę ukrywał, że jakiś komfort pracy też ma znaczenie, bo nawet jak ma się niedużo do zrobienia to zbyt słabym sprzętem pracę wykonuje się niechętnie. To tak jak z samochodami jednemu wystarczy do jazdy małe autko z silnikiem 60KM a ja wolę trochę większe i mocniejsze dla lepszego komfortu i przyjemności z jazdy ale niekoniecznie musi to być Ferrari lub np. nowe Audi A6 choć akurat mam stare ale jare BMW 3  :wink: .

----------

